# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  Префикс ИБ.

## Solt

Здравствуйте!
"В распределенной информационной базе следует установить префикс ИБ" - подскажите, пожалуйста, что это такое и для чего необходимо,и необходимо ли править константы?)
Спасибо!

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Здравствуйте!
> "В распределенной информационной базе следует установить префикс ИБ" - подскажите, пожалуйста, что это такое и для чего необходимо,и необходимо ли править константы?)
> Спасибо!


В периферийной и центральной базе возможны создание новых объектов (Документов, элементов справочников). При последующей синхронизации может получиться совпадение номеров документов. Чтобы это исключить, добавляются префиксы.

----------

